# Blocking Forwarded Text Messages



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I get a lot of forwards...I mean I lot. And all of them are just crap messages that i have no use for. Anybody know of a way to block messages that have been forwarded. Im running miui 1.812 on a dx. Thanks for yalls time.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

"fakiesk8r333 said:


> I get a lot of forwards...I mean I lot. And all of them are just crap messages that i have no use for. Anybody know of a way to block messages that have been forwarded. Im running miui 1.812 on a dx. Thanks for yalls time.


I haven't tried any, but there are a lot of apps available on the market that you can set custom filters on incoming messages (calls also).


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

as long as there is a way to distinguish a forwarded message from one that is sent to only you, then there should be a way.


----------

